# Hielscher HO Gauge Live Steam



## swanpondwv (Mar 9, 2011)

I realize this is a large scale forum but I have been unable to find much info on these. They sound like fun for the winter.
 
Anyone have any personal experience with the Hielscher HO live steamers?
 
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Here is a work of art in 1:87 live steam: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdXW02aRXpE&feature=related


----------



## Charles M (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is the website for the model you are talking about. Has English translation of technical specs . 

http://www.hielscher-dampfmodelle.de 

Looks like fun and appear to run nicely. Not cheap though. 

Charles M SA # 74


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

A couple of months ago I repaired one of these little locos with the glass boiler for a friend. After cleaning out the somehow heavy oil the owner had used (steam oil) and tweaking the transmission it ran very well. You need to make sure, everything runs without binding - especially the tension of the O-ring is critical and don't follow the advise to put oil into the boiler.
Regards


----------



## swanpondwv (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. 

The youtube videos do show that it seems to run nicely. I was hoping that someone might own one.

It appears that they sell thier own brand of steam oil. I assume it's a thinner oil than we use.

I would only run this in my out building. Not in my home. Just wouldn't feel comfortable. 

Bill


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

I've had one for several years now and run it about 2-3 hours per year. Other than getting the wick set to burn under control and at the right distance for best heat, the engine has been trouble free. Several friends have them also and they all seem to run good. A little pricey for such a small basic locomotive, but still fun to run. Don't add steam oil to the boiler!!! Just some light oil on the piston and make sure you oil all moving parts and your good to go. The steam is all the lubrication you need for the piston since this is not a tight tolerance.
A short video taken some years ago http://www.gandolfi.info/images/H.O. Tram/DCP_0813.wmv 
This photo was taken at Diamondhead last year http://www.gandolfi.info/images/2011 Events/100_5050.JPG


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill,
I am not sure what you mean by "I was hoping that someone might own one." What information do you try to get? As I said, I repaired and tested one and it runs really well.
Regards


----------



## swanpondwv (Mar 9, 2011)

Fred, Thanks for the links. That's what I wanted to hear. May I ask where you purchased your engine?



Henner, No slight intended. I appreciate the information. Is the o-ring you mentioned used as a drive chain?

The reason I ask for owner reports is simple. I want long term problems to be noted. I'm on many different forums with different subject matter. Way too many people on forums just repeat what they have read from some other forum poster. I am always looking for personal experience. Just what you provided to me and anyone else who reads this in the future. And I thank you and everyone else for thier replies.

Bill


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill,
no problem. I was referring to the "cheap" draisine with the glass boiler and not the more prototypical looking locos. It uses an O-ring for transmission. BTW, we ran them indoors. The flame is comparable to a candle, so we did not rate it dangerous. Also the draisine runs on tablets (Esbit), so no alcohol is spilled after a wreck. 

Regards


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill, 
I purchased mine off of eBay way back when. I know that Royce of Quisenberry Station (forum sponsor) used to have an inventory, but that was also some time ago. You may have to purchase directly from the manufacture. Here is the H.O. live steam page http://www.hielscher-dampfmodelle.d...category_id=4&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=38


----------



## swanpondwv (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for all the info. I'll keep searching for another retailer for these. Perhaps I can try direct from Germany.

Bill


----------

